# Mantis pics!



## Joe (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are some pics below of mantids i got from yen!  hope you enjoy them!

Deroplatys Lobata












Idolomantis Diabolica






Euchomenella Macrops











Tamolanica Tamolana











Joe


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2005)

I can see the T. Tamolana already mated!! great job!!

All the best to the rest of the species like ghost, humbertiella, b. mendica, etc.


----------



## Ian (Nov 10, 2005)

hey, great pix joe! Looks like you got a couple mating there as well  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 10, 2005)

selling any joe?


----------

